# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Alan Parson's project: Pavena - what's this I am hearing an octav

## Pasha Alden

Hi all 

Listened to "Pavena"  What's the mandolin I am hearing?  Is it an octave mandolin? 
Playing Omnichord and Crafter m70E acoustic mandolin
"There is no time like the present to be picky."

----------

